# Epson 6100 owners: A favor please regarding ceiling mounts.



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have ordered my Epson HC 6100 and am looking for mounts before it arrives. I was going to purchase the Perfect Mounts Infiniti but discovered from them that this mount would not fit.

I have 7' ceilings and would like the PJ to be as close as safely possible.

What mount do you use?


----------



## MrC (Nov 3, 2008)

http://www.tierneybrothers.com/product/42055

I used that after getting advice on here from several others who seemed to know what they were talking about - I'm happy with it. While my ceilings aren't quite as low as yours - they are close (mine are about 7'5" from carpet to drywall in the basement HT area).


----------

